# FIGHTAN



## BeatriceTheGolde (Jan 29, 2010)

So, I bought this fight stick from DealExtreme a few months ago, replaced all the parts with ones that don't suck, so now it's functionally sound.

But it's missing something very important!

Art!

I pulled out the old Ryu/Ken picture because the art style's weird, and now it's just blank.  A big, black panel sitting there.  Sure, it doesn't look to bad, but it's boring.  I want to make this shit sexy with a new picture!

Here's a template.



Spoiler











The black parts will not appear on the fight stick.

Original box, for reference I guess?


Spoiler










All of my buttons are the same color as the originals.

EDIT:
Original Scan ( It got a small tear in it ;_; )


Spoiler


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

So you want a new template with Ryu and Ken on it? I could help out if you want.

And is the template really that big? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just asking lol, looks pretty big for a controller.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Jan 29, 2010)

Ehh, it doesn't have to be Ryu/Ken, it could really be anything.

As for the template being huge, I did that so that it'd be easier for people working on computers...

This thing prints out on 8.5" x 11".


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

Spoiler











Here you go. Hope you'll like it, I kept it SF based 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ANd I was very tired while making it, so it maybe not be the best..


----------



## redact (Jan 30, 2010)

the "joy-stick" is his wiener :'


----------

